

CircleCI is down - bavidar

Just added CircleCI and it goes down instantly. How does TravisCI compare to CircleCI. What are the pros and co&#x27;s of each? Which do you use for production?
======
arohner
Hey, sorry about that. We were down for approximately 5 minutes because of
adding a new index to the DB.

This unusual for us, we had 100% uptime in February, according to pingdom
(haven't gotten the email for March yet).

